# Worldmark Timeshare Lite  - Pay less and travel more



## Clifbell (Jul 24, 2021)

Is this weeks timeshare tip, I describe how to buy the minimum number of Worldmark credits and how to get the maximum benefit from all the special ways to use the program.  I touch on the use of the credit card to book Club Wyndham resorts, the use of Inventory specials, Monday Madness, and RCI specials.

Worldmark has a lot of ways to use the timeshare resorts.  I have to say that I have used Monday Madness and Inventory specials on average for at least two extra weeks of vacation a year and currently am using them almost monthly as I am living full time in Timeshares.  Using Monday Madness and inventory specials is a way to not be locked in to having to pay ongoing maintenance fees for vacations which keeps the long term commitment lower.

Worldmark Timeshare Lite  - Pay less and travel more

Map of all my timeshare reviews


----------

